# Slingshot Shooting With The BareBack Rig



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Working in some Fast Draw Shooting with a BareBack Rig.


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

Dude.. You are semi automatic! Sweet


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

sweet shooting !! fast accurate without frame, awesome !!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys,
Much appreciate the positive comments.
Dgui


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Fast accurate dgui !!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Mr.Teh said:


> Fast accurate dgui !!!


No Fork or Hand Hit here.

Glad you Like!


----------

